# How Can I Make Floating Jig Heads???



## Doboy

*Does anyone know how to make floating jig heads?

Thanks,,, Doboy*


Originally Posted by eyecatcher929 
A year or so ago I was able to purchase some material from a member on this site that lives somewhere in the maumee area to make floating jigs. I have lost all that info after moving & would like to purchase more. Hopefully he reads this or if anyone knows this guy, inbox me the info please. Any info is appreciated ! Thanks

Ya eyecatcher929, I was waiting for the answer too. 
I'd like to know what the material is, and how. OR how much?$$$$
I'm using 1/4" pieces, cut off of packaging foam "peanuts".
A little glue and spray paint holds them on good enough. I'm putting the pieces on straight gold aberdeen hooks instead of jig hooks. Carolina rigged,
I get Less river snags and break-offs using them but they do bust apart easily.
I was thinking of trying that waterproof spray foam-in-a-can,,, no-expanding.
Maybe dip the hooks into it a cupla times?????? 
Please Let us know how your deal works out?
Thanks 

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=189880#ixzz1hy37QvjG


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

I do remember some thing about this. check in the archives think I saw a mold are something along those lines.Hope that helped you out.


----------



## HappySnag

Doboy
Make Floating Jig 
i never made them,i did some search nothin clear.
i would make them from 1/4" or 1/2" sheet closed -cell foam,cut in size whot you need,put glue on hook and tread the foam in place.
i located product caled Great Stuf-window and door insulating closed-cell foam in can-Home Depo.i do not know how fast it harden up on rewie it say after 10minutes harden to tuch.you have to experiment with that.
you can pump that in some thin tubing like stra for pepsi.let it harden up,cut in pieses and glue on hook,or pur in metal tubing any size and when it harden push that out and glue on hook.good tubing cut golf club handle in pieses you will have defrent sizes.paint them with woter based whot they use on blades and put clear over to seal.

snag


----------



## davycrockett

Did a quick search here and on google. The short version on the how to is that you use polystyrene granules and boil the mold in water. I was wondering if you could use bean bag beads (polystyrene). The refill bags are sold at Walyworld and I think Ive seen it at Meijer. Sounds like you can just use reg. jig molds. Do a search on Tackleunderground for more info. Like most of the homeade tackle and baits after investing in all the materials you aren't saving much money doin it yourself, unless you want thefeeling of pride in making your own. Good luck.


----------



## big red

a friend i knew several years ago used to make them for himself and sell some at a couple of baitshops.he has since passed on and haven't seen any for a long time.he bought cork balls and blocks from some craft supply store.he would cut the blocks to size he needed and then ran the hooks through them then using a dremel tool rounded them and painted.
they worked really well for walleyes and smallies on lake erie.


----------

